

11 Facts about Data Science that you must know - brendamorgan
http://www.edupristine.com/blog/11-facts-about-data-science

======
nabla9
Surprisingly accurate list. Especially:

7\. No one cares how you did it

9\. Presentation is key

If you think academia has problem with unreproducible research, you should
work in private sector consulting for some time.

If you can use data science to make your customers to do random walk in the
space of doing their business and they reverse the negative changes after some
time, it shows in the bottom line after a while.

------
thearn4
12\. Statisticians who have been working successfully in this area for decades
will now need to re-brand themselves as "data scientists", because
"statistics" isn't a sexy enough word.

------
dagw
As much as I normally hate these sort of lists, this one was very spot on.

------
jofer
On a side note, 9 of those statements apply equally to any technical field.
The only two that don't (deep learning and big data) can be substituted with
the appropriate term du jour in the field.

For example, I'd argue they apply very well seismic interpretation in a
business setting. The connotations change a bit, but the overall sentiment is
identical.

------
brendamorgan
As one journeys through his/her career in analytics, some truths start
becoming evident over time. And while none of them are ground-shattering, they
often surprise novices in the field. So, it’s worthwhile to know 11 absolute
facts of data science.

------
heed
While I found this list to be quite good is it a common thing to write an
article based on "facts" pulled from reddit? (see note at the bottom of the
article)

~~~
S4M
"7\. No one cares how you did it"

